# Players needed in Hong Kong



## yeknom (Dec 9, 2004)

Hong Kong Pathfinder/D&D group looking for 1-2 more players.  Game times are Sundays with alternating Sundays being conducted using Fantasy Grounds.


----------



## yeknom (Dec 9, 2017)

Group needs 1-2 more players if anyone is in the area.


----------

